# Loddington Culvert



## losttom (Sep 30, 2013)

Situated near Loddington on the old Great Northern Line this culvert channels the brook under the railway that closed about 50 years ago. Some parts were brick lined and others stone.

It was a lot longer than i was expecting

North entrance





Just inside





































South entrance


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow love it. That second pic is great! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 30, 2013)

Nicely done
looks like you started at the opposite portal to us. North end is a bit burried!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2013)

Cracking brickwork,thanks for sharing.


----------



## wittykitty (Oct 1, 2013)

What is that horrible yellow stuff??


----------



## losttom (Oct 2, 2013)

wittykitty said:


> What is that horrible yellow stuff??



Its actually solid and dry....its calcium buildup so basically like rock!


----------



## krela (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah calcium carbonate. Basically the same as a stalagmite or stalagtite.


----------

